# Trial begins for officials accused in Obama, Clinton ballot petition fraud



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trial begins for officials accused in Obama, Clinton ballot petition fraud*

By Eric Shawn
Published April 22, 2013
FoxNews.com


The trial is underway for a former Democratic official and a Board of Elections worker who are accused of being part of a plot that has raised questions over whether President Obama's campaign -- when he was a candidate in 2008 -- submitted enough legitimate signatures to have legally qualified for the presidential primary ballot.
The two face charges of orchestrating an illegal scheme to fake the petitions that enabled then-candidates Obama, and Hillary Clinton, to qualify for the race in Indiana.
Former longtime St. Joseph County Democratic Party Chairman Butch Morgan Jr. faces multiple felony conspiracy counts to commit petition fraud, and former county Board of Elections worker Dustin Blythe is charged with nine felony forgery counts and one felony count of falsely making a petition of nomination. The proceedings began Monday in South Bend.
Morgan is accused of being the mastermind behind the plot, by allegedly ordering Democratic officials and workers to fake the names and signatures that Obama and Clinton needed to qualify for the presidential race. Blythe, then a Board of Elections employee and Democratic Party volunteer, has been accused of carrying out those orders by forging signatures on Obama's petitions.
Two former Board of Elections officials have already pleaded guilty to charges related to the scheme and could testify against Morgan and Blythe.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/04/22/trial-begins-for-officials-accused-in-obama-clinton-ballot-petition-fraud/#ixzz2RDk9OX7d


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

In sure this will be the lead story on the major networks newscast tonight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

This outta be good


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Election fraud?? Nah-ahhhhhh... 

All lies fabricated by the GOP because they're all a bunch of old white guys! Go liberal logic!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*2012 Election Results*
*Officials found guilty in Obama, Clinton ballot petition fraud*

By Eric Shawn
Published April 26, 2013
FoxNews.com


A jury in South Bend, Indiana has found that fraud put President Obama and Hillary Clinton on the presidential primary ballot in Indiana in the 2008 election. Two Democratic political operatives were convicted Thursday night in the illegal scheme after only three hours of deliberations. They were found guilty on all counts.
Former longtime St. Joseph County Democratic party Chairman Butch Morgan Jr. was found guilty of felony conspiracy counts to commit petition fraud and forgery, and former county Board of Elections worker Dustin Blythe was found guilty of felony forgery counts and falsely making a petition, after being accused of faking petitions that enabled Obama, then an Illinois Senator, to get on the presidential primary ballot for his first run for the White House.
Morgan was accused of being the mastermind behind the plot.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/04/26/officials-found-guilty-in-obama-clinton-ballot-petition-fraud/#ixzz2Rb5o1thr


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

This whole Administration is nothing more than the greatest political fraud in American history.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

That means his Presidency is null & void right? Out with the bum......


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

What does it matter, really? We all know that it's not going to change the fact that we have a dope in the white house for the next 3 1/2 yrs. We already know he's a fraud... and we all know that nothing will be done about it. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------

